
My co-founder's Christmas present to me: Our MVP is Live - TheAntiEgo
We&#x27;ve been working on www.helpwith.co for about 1.5 years, first as part-time, then full-time.
I&#x27;m incredibly proud to say that as a Christmas present, before spending time with his family, my CTO just pushed the last features (trading, transactions) required for the MVP of our peer to peer learning marketplace.
I would love any feedback the community has and will certainly reciprocate!
======
finid
Great concept, but there're a few others like it around already.

Beautiful website, by the way.

